# Shaw Secure & WIndows Firewall



## crazycoach (Jan 23, 2008)

I have installed Shaw Secure on my gf's computer and it slowed down quite a bit. I disabled the Windows firewall and it seems to run fine now.

I need to know is if Shaw Secure 2.0, which is made by F-Secure, contains its own firewall, do I need to disable the Windows firewall or can both the WIndows and Shaw firewall run consecutively?

I know this is a very elementary question, but I would appreciate some insight.

Thank youray:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

Only one firewall should be active at a time. 

Shaw Secure should actually disable the Windows firewall when it installs if it contains a firewall. If it did not, disable the Windows Firewall.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Shaw Secure has, in both its Standard and Extended versions, a firewall as reported on the table comparison on the Shaw website here.


----------

